Ask HN: Are you non-software engineer? what do you hate the most about your job? - h_amg
======
zeristor
Non-tech, do you mean an engineer who doesn’t use technology?

Isn’t engineering the use of technology?

~~~
h_amg
You are absolutely right. I meant non-software engineer.

~~~
airbreather
you mean a real engineer?

~~~
h_amg
haha, i used to think so, but the application of pure mathematics(software)
via the manipulation of an electric charge in a PCB is technology too.

